# Klarälven



## Der Troll (9. Februar 2004)

Hei Boardis, #h #h

wer hat denn schon mal im Klarälven geangelt?
Habe dieses Jahr evtl. die Möglichkeit in Värmland an diesem Fluß zuangeln. Da ich ihn nicht kenne würde ich gerne einige Infos übers Board sammeln.
Ich kann im Stück hinter der norwegischen Grenze zwischen Höljes und Sysslebäck ans Wasser. Es sollen dort wohl gute Forellen und Äschen sein, ist das richtig?

Freue mich schon über Infos. :z 

Der Troll


----------



## havkat (9. Februar 2004)

Moin Troll!

Man hört viel Geflüster und Gemunkel über den Klar wie auch den Kalix.
So nach dem Motto: "Totgesagte leben länger" oder "Das Wunder vom Kalix."

Früher zu den besten Lachs/Mefogewässern zählend wurde es sehr ruhig....... bis vor ein paar Jahren. 

Es gibt wohl wieder eine gute Fischerei auf die beiden Großen.

Ob der von dir genannte Abschnitt einen Aufstieg hat, kann ich aber nicht sagen, da ich mit dem Fluss nicht vertraut bin.
Für gute Bachforellen/Äschenfischerei ist der Klar allerdings bekannt.

Wenn du hier Klick! machst kannste ein Video über den Klarälven runterladen.

Ist auf schwedisch, aber nicht uninteressant.
Brauchst ´n Real Player.


----------



## Hummer (9. Februar 2004)

Ich habe schon einmal im Klarälven geangelt, bin allerdings als Schneider nach Hause gegangen. Mein Kumpel hatte einen schönen Hecht auf Rapala-Wobbler.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Havoerred (11. Februar 2004)

Moin,

war 3 Tage am Klarälven zum Angeln in der Nähe von Sysslebäck. 
Sommerwetter und warm.
Bin als Schneider nach Hause gefahren.

Petri 

Havoerred


----------



## Trollvater (12. Februar 2004)

Hallo Der Troll 
Hi Boardis:m :m 

wer hat denn schon mal im Klarälven geangelt?


Auch ich habe schon öfter an der Klarälven gefischt.Leider habe ich auch keine guten Ergebnisse zu vermelden.Mit der Fliege kleine Äschen,das war es aber auch.Es steigen viele kleine Fische im Fluss. Ich habe auch anderen Sportfischern zugeschaut und Sie befragt ,es war aber immer das gleiche,nur Kroppzeug.Dabei bin ich sicher das es sicherlich auch Kapitale Fische im Fluß giebt.
Im oberen bereich der Klarälven (Trysillgebirge) habe ich auch nicht gut gefangen,aber hier giebt es Fischercamps in denen man mit Anleitung an manchen Stellen im Fluß gute Äschen fangen kann.Hier giebt es auch die Möglichkeit auf die   "  Hochland krokodile" sprich Großhechte zu fischen.in den Informationscentern wird Reklame damit gemacht.Schön ist die Landschaft an der Klarälven,die Sonnenuntergänge.
Gruß Trollvater#h #h


----------



## Karstein (12. Februar 2004)

Der Troll:

ich war schon sieben Mal in der Ecke Sysslebäck/ Höljesjön, jeweils in unterschiedlichen Unterkünften.

Der Klarälv ist nicht gerade einfach zu befischen - ich hatte einige gute Äschen auf Höhe Torsby gefangen, allesamt auf Trockenfliege (!). Dazu noch eine mittlere Bachforelle direkt in Höljes beim Turbinen-Auslauf des Kraftwerkes, auf der kleinen Insel. Aber wie gesagt: sehr kniffeliges Angeln.

Außerdem sollen die Landlocked-Lachse aus dem Vänern bis hoch nach Höljes aufsteigen - habe mal mit einem Dänen geschnackt, der nur wegen der Angelei auf die Lachse nach oben reist. Leider hab ich vergessen, wann die beste Zeit für die Burschen herrscht...Vielleicht suchst per Google mal?

Hauptangelgebiet war bei uns allerdings oft der Höljesjön, mit perfektem Hechtbestand! Leider habe ich es nur einmal mit Schlepangeln versucht auf dem See, aber dafür gleich einen 89er Entenschnabel erbeutet. Die Halbstarken kriegst aber prima mit orange-gold-weißem Schwimm-Rapala in den flachen Buchten. Ebenfalls gut zu fangen sind Barsche und Köder-Rotaugen. Östlich neben dem Höljesjön sind mehrere kleine Seen, die Bachforellen beherbergen - versuche es dort mal mit Mepps 1 - 2 oder Wurm, Tanjas Größte lag immerhin bei 43 cm!

Gruß vom Värmland-Lover


----------



## Karstein (15. März 2004)

Weiß zwar nicht, wie ich seinerzeit auf Torsby kam, aber ich meinte natürlich STÖLLET am Klarälv.

Mea culpa

Karsten


----------



## Timmy91 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Klarälven*

Hallo! Weis garnicht genau ob hier noch einer dabei ist, bin auch neu hier ... 
aber fahre im juli auch an den klarälven . Werde dort eine flosstour machen und wollte natürlich auch angeln ! Die tour wird wohl von osebol bis gunnerud gehen. Bin für jeden tipp dankbar ! Angelausrüstung ect ... weis vllt einer ob es dort seen in der nähe gibt an denen man auch  mal angeln kann ? 
 Gruß


----------



## Bulettenbär (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Klarälven*



Timmy91 schrieb:


> weis vllt einer ob es dort seen in der nähe gibt an denen man auch  mal angeln kann ?
> Gruß



Schau dir die Strecke über google-earth an und Du wirst über deine Frage selber ein bisschen schmunzeln#h


----------



## Timmy91 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Klarälven*

ja seen gibt es aber ich weis nicht ob man da angeln kann ... dachte vllt wenn auf em fluss nix geht das an einem kleinen see was geht ...


----------



## Bulettenbär (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Klarälven*

Mein Tipp: Schaue zu welcher Kommune deine Angelgegend gehört. Dann googelst Du nach Fiskekort oder schaust im Touristenbüro. Dort bekommst Du sicherlich die Information welche Angelkarten es gibt und welche Gewässer dazu gehören. 

Ich war vor über 10 Jahren in Süsslebäck, dort gab es eine Karte für den Klarälven und eine seperate Karte für alle See.  Das war schönes Hechtangeln als Jugendlicher.  Nur musste Vattern uns überall mit dem Auto hinkutschieren. Und wir hatten damals die Möglichkeit vom Kanu zu angeln. Besser als nichts, denn die Seen lassen sich vom Ufer oft nicht beangeln.

Gruß


----------



## Timmy91 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Klarälven*

Hmm der Fluss is ja ziemlich breit ... was würdest du mir denn für ne ausrüstung empfehlen war noch nie auf so nem fluss unterwegs ... es ist auch auf google earth schwer einzuschätzen wie lang man zu den seen vom ufer aus geht das muss ich wohl alles vor ort fragen ... was weist du denn über den fischbestand im fluss `?


----------

